# removing fuel filter in 028 Stihl



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

How do you remove the fuel filter in the gas tank on my 028? I am sure I can remove it but don't have any idea how I would ever get a new one on it as it does not extend out of the fill hole, not even the top of the filter comes to the fill hole.


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

*Filter*

In regards to my last post on the filter, I sprayed the filter with several different kinds of cleaners and used a tooth brush to try and clean the filter. This did not help my main problem: the 028WB starts on no more than 3 pulls usually 1st or 2nd. After running about 5 min. it will start missing out until it simply quits. I can choke it and still does not change the miss rate unless I continue to choke it then it quits. I let it idle and it still misses until it quits. After it cools down for a few min. it starts great again, only to start missing until it quits. In your opinion is it electrical, points breaking down,condenser or coil? Rebuilt carb and no change. How much trouble is it to change ignition over or stay with points and coil? Appreciate any assistance you may provide.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

It could be your gas cap is not venting and starving the engine of fuel.Try loosening the cap and see if there is an improvement.You could also put an inline spark checker on the plug wire and watch if you loose spark as the engine dies.This will tell you if it is an ignition problem or something else.If the ignition coil was overheating,I would guess it would take more than a few minutes to cool off.


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks GRUNT I appreciate your reply and will give it a try. I have put it up for now but will in the next week check it out and will reply.....Thanks


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

No luck on loosening the gas cap, after about 5 min. of hard cutting it starts the missing again, then dies. I still feel it must be in the gas end some where. After it misses out it will die then I can restart it but it will miss out as soon as I start it and dies again. It almost sounds like I may be getting percolation in my gas system somewhere. Maybe condenser breaking down ???????? I just don't know guys...........


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your saw has a magneto ignition with no points or condenser.If you are loosing spark,the coil may be weak or the air gap between the coil and flywheel has changed.If you have confirmed that your not loosing spark when it dies,then the problem is a dirty carb.Disasemble the carb and squirt brake cleaner in all the passages and blow out with air.If the saw is a few years old,may as well buy a rebuilding kit for the carb before you clean it.There are some very good Stihl mechanics here that can add more info and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Have ordered a 0000-400-1300 coil which will convert it to electronic ignition and will eliminate the points and condenser. Will post results when I install the new coil.......


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope, the electronic ignition didn't do the trick, after about 5 min. running it misses out and dies.Will start right back up but will miss out and die. Guess I might as well change all the fuel lines......Oh yea, I can squirt gas into the carb when it starts missing out and it doesn't help either....


----------

